# GBA SAVES I want to help!!!! 500mb of Webspace Ava



## xxnoelziexx (Sep 2, 2004)

The features I have

Working for an ISP in the UK I have just signed a domain up but I will not be using it for the next year so I want to help out GBA/SAVES.
The features I have are below; So would they be able to use the webspace?

Would 500mb be enougth for all the saves?
I know saves are small so I think it should be.

How much traffic does GBASAVES have a month?

Package I have is below
http://www.uk.clara.net/clarahost/advanced.php

Check this too;
http://www.uk.clara.net/clarahost/comparison.html

The Servers are unix based


30.0GB transfer limit per month. 
500MB webspace. 
Account control Interface. 
FTP access. 
Frontpage extension support. 
Graphical webstats on site traffic. 
Raw website access logs. 
Secure website hosting (SSL). 
Full CGI capability. 
UNIX shell account. 
Perl. 
Mysql capability. 
C Compiler. 
PHP functionality. 
Website access control (password protected). 
RAID hosting (Redundant Array of Independent Disks). 
Default CGI scripts (includes guestbook, counter & formmail).


----------



## alexp2_ad (Sep 2, 2004)

Good offer... I'm sure it'll be appreciated, even if they dont use it...


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Sep 2, 2004)

I will help you


----------



## Camberwell (Sep 3, 2004)

WOW, thats a very generous offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when djnaff had gbasaves on the host that screwed us over, he had 25gb of b/w per month and unlimited disk space

it was all the box's packs and title zips that ate the bandwidth up quite quickly, throught the Gbarms program

i'm good mates with djnaff, and just live down the road from him, next time i speak with him i'l pass on your offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




altho, i have just recently aquired a VPS and i think naff wants to host the site on it, as we get 200gb of b/w p/m

tho i'm sure he'll find a use for it, Thanks

i'll get him to post on here

thanks again

Camberwell


----------



## Garageboy101 (Sep 3, 2004)

i'll help... but i cant really do much i can only do like money cheats and that... but i guess some people might want money cuz they might want to level themselves.....


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 4, 2004)

Just freaking download and upload the saves from GameFAQs.


----------



## ReyVGM (Sep 4, 2004)

Now that would be stealing content from another website.

And besides, those are gameshark saves.

For battery saves just go to www.zophar.net , they have tons of saves and like 60% of all the saves that were on gbasaves are there too(mainly because I was the one that did them all)


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 4, 2004)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Sep 3 2004 said:


> Now that would be stealing content from another website.
> 
> And besides, those are gameshark saves.
> 
> For battery saves just go to www.zophar.net , they have tons of saves and like 60% of all the saves that were on gbasaves are there too(mainly because I was the one that did them all)


Lol man just because your so popular at GFaqs. btw, I never would've dreamed I'd see you on this site.


----------



## Dragons Master (Sep 4, 2004)

whoops i didn't notice that page before but anyways i got a dedicated server in texas just waiting for it to be put to use - i can give you 100-200 gigs a month of bw and like 10gigs of space if u wanna - i pay lotsa cash for it (95$/m) so i sure would like to see something other than the never-going-to-be-done dgcheats.com :] just email me to [email protected] if u wanna - maybe you can just provide 2 mirrors for it - one for Americanos and one for Europeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will help you save bandwidth tho i don't reckon u guys will use 100gigs/m but what do i know


----------



## djnaff (Sep 4, 2004)

Gbasaves.net will be back up with in the next fewdays
Not 100% but all the saves will be there.
A lot of work got lost due the mysql getting lost (AGAIN)
The site will need some new staff at some point (more info when the sites 100% again)
Thanks for any offers for space but just got own server.


----------



## dice (Sep 4, 2004)

I've got tons of brand new completed game saves to upload. I've been there from the start so I'm not stopping now.

I reckon a gbasaves forum should be reintroduced because I don't remember it gaining much more popularity than it did when you decided to spit away from us. And your board over there was pretty much dead and burried from the get go.


----------



## xxnoelziexx (Sep 4, 2004)

Ahh thats great news djnaff,

If you ever need the web space as a temp solution your more than welcome. Just spoke to my hostmaster who has verified that the limits are unlimited on my staff account lol so the limits do not apply 30gb a month and 500mb webspace.


----------



## [Lucho] (Sep 11, 2004)

morataláaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 11, 2004)

QUOTE([Lucho) said:
			
		

> ,Sep 11 2004, 01:28 PM]morataláaaaaaaaaaaaaaÂ


*Has Pikmin attack you mindlessly*


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 11, 2004)

*puts up flamethrower*
*burns all the Pikmin mindlessly*


----------

